# Where do you get your Brine Shrimp Eggs?



## archangelvk

I live in York Region and was wondering where you all get your Brine Shrimp Eggs? Preferably ones with a high hatch rate. 

Thanks


----------



## youngt3

*Brine Shrimp Eggs*



archangelvk said:


> I live in York Region and was wondering where you all get your Brine Shrimp Eggs? Preferably ones with a high hatch rate.
> 
> Thanks


Usually, I get mine from Brine Shrimp Direct.
I find they usually have good selections of high hatch rate and prices. 
Best if you buy in bulks or group purchase to get better pricing.

https://www.brineshrimpdirect.com

If you don't need that much quantity, then your majority of online stores or local pet stores will have them (usually higher prices).

Also, check our Aliexpress.com. they also have some for reasonable prices.


----------



## archangelvk

youngt3 said:


> Usually, I get mine from Brine Shrimp Direct.
> I find they usually have good selections of high hatch rate and prices.
> Best if you buy in bulks or group purchase to get better pricing.
> 
> https://www.brineshrimpdirect.com
> 
> If you don't need that much quantity, then your majority of online stores or local pet stores will have them (usually higher prices).
> 
> Also, check our Aliexpress.com. they also have some for reasonable prices.


I tried getting it from brineshrimpdirect.com as well but they wanted to charge $30 for shipping to canada. I couldnt justify that. Did you get charged that as well>?


----------



## youngt3

Yes, they will charge a delivery to ship to Canada.
That is why best if you buy in bulks or do a group purchase.

I've done the group purchase and we share the costs of shipping to bring it up to Canada.

Also, I sometimes wait when I will do some purchased from US online stores and have everything shipped to Kinek (storage store) and drive down Niagara Falls, US to pickup or when I know I will do a vacation to my Uncle's place in York, PA, then I have everything shipped to his place to avoid the extra high shipping costs to Canada and then bring it back with me when I come home.

If you not planning to do a bulk purchase. I recommend post a group purchase here. I am sure many will also want to join in and share the costs.


----------



## carl

I got brine shrimp eggs, economy grade(I never notice the difference in hatch rates in the different grades) 15oz cans $130, 1oz $30 4164609922


----------



## rayjay

I buy the best ones that Brine Shrimp Direct has and to me it's worth it.
I KNOW that their stock has been PROPERLY stored and shipped, unlike much stock that has been for sale in stores that is on a shelf or display peg and NOT kept in refrigeration.
I've been raising brine shrimp to the adult stage now for 25 yrs and over that time, I've occasionally ordered the Grade A cysts and DID find the hatch rate to be lower, enough so that it was worth buying the prime as I use a LOT of cysts.
I hatch out a tablespoon of cysts at a time now, but for years when I supplied stores around me with live brine, I used to go through a 1lb can in just over a month. 
A tablespoon of cysts hatched can be transferred to a 26g Rubbermaid container to grow out to about a cup of drained live adult brine shrimp.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I'd like to hatch brine shrimps and if there's an easier way/method to do so, I'm all ears. 

Thanks


----------



## rayjay

Hatching brine shrimp is EASY in itself, as long as you have cysts that have been properly stored.
Just remember that artemia cysts are known to harbour nasty bacteria so it's best to start with decapping the cysts or at least to disinfect them before hatching. I used to decap them but switched to just adding bleach to the re-hydrated cysts and then rinsing well under cold water prior to the hatching.
I then treat the hatched nauplii with peroxide to again reduce chances of bacterial problems.
Gong further is where it gets more labour intensive and takes some time, to get the nauplii to the adult stage (where they produce live born as long as conditions are right, and cysts when conditions are NOT good)
In lab type conditions such as commercial fish breeders would use to produce the live foods, you could grow them to adult in about 8 days, but for me as basically a hobbyist, it takes me about 7-8 weeks to get them to the reproducing stage because I found that growing them at 64-68°F gave me less problems than trying to grow them faster at optimal temperatures due to bacterial problems at the higher temperatures.
I feed the nauplii on live nanno for the first 10 days or so and then switch to a greenwater that I make using BSD's spirulina powder, blended in water for at least two minutes and stored in a 2L pop bottle.
When I use the artemia as live food, I enrich them using Algamac 3050 which is basically high DHA enrichment.
You don't need expensive hatchers as I've always used 2L pop bottles: http://www.angelfire.com/ab/rayjay/Hatcher.html
I haven't update my brine page in years but things haven't really changed much since my last time as far as I can recall. You would have to scale down to meet your needs if you really wanted to do such a thing.
It took me some time to get a handle on the growing so that I wasn't crashing the cultures before attaining adult size so don't expect perfection right off the bat.
http://www.angelfire.com/ab/rayjay/brineshrimp.html


----------



## Bwhiskered

AngelFins sells Premium grade 90% hatch.
https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=1158&zenid=6f0b3aa71220b1a3d523856451dc420a


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Hey Rayjay,

It looks like quite a bit of work (for a newbie like me). I'll have to slowly grasp and have a better understanding to this approach for sure.

Thanks and I'll view the links provided.



rayjay said:


> Hatching brine shrimp is EASY in itself, as long as you have cysts that have been properly stored.
> Just remember that artemia cysts are known to harbour nasty bacteria so it's best to start with decapping the cysts or at least to disinfect them before hatching. I used to decap them but switched to just adding bleach to the re-hydrated cysts and then rinsing well under cold water prior to the hatching.
> I then treat the hatched nauplii with peroxide to again reduce chances of bacterial problems.
> Gong further is where it gets more labour intensive and takes some time, to get the nauplii to the adult stage (where they produce live born as long as conditions are right, and cysts when conditions are NOT good)
> In lab type conditions such as commercial fish breeders would use to produce the live foods, you could grow them to adult in about 8 days, but for me as basically a hobbyist, it takes me about 7-8 weeks to get them to the reproducing stage because I found that growing them at 64-68°F gave me less problems than trying to grow them faster at optimal temperatures due to bacterial problems at the higher temperatures.
> I feed the nauplii on live nanno for the first 10 days or so and then switch to a greenwater that I make using BSD's spirulina powder, blended in water for at least two minutes and stored in a 2L pop bottle.
> When I use the artemia as live food, I enrich them using Algamac 3050 which is basically high DHA enrichment.
> You don't need expensive hatchers as I've always used 2L pop bottles: http://www.angelfire.com/ab/rayjay/Hatcher.html
> I haven't update my brine page in years but things haven't really changed much since my last time as far as I can recall. You would have to scale down to meet your needs if you really wanted to do such a thing.
> It took me some time to get a handle on the growing so that I wasn't crashing the cultures before attaining adult size so don't expect perfection right off the bat.
> http://www.angelfire.com/ab/rayjay/brineshrimp.html


----------



## infolific

Sea MunnKey said:


> I'd like to hatch brine shrimps and if there's an easier way/method to do so, I'm all ears.


Hatching them is easy if you don't care about the yield. A 750ml deli container along with salt, water, and light is all you need (no air stone or fancy hatching containers needed). I add a small amount of eggs to the container daily for 7 days so that there are new BBS every day. After a week, I restart with fresh water/salt.

Again, the above doesn't give you a great yield, but it works for feeding a couple of hundred angelfish fry.


----------

